# Steckzaunsystem günstiger Anbieter gesucht



## Koiteich2013 (22. März 2016)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wo man dieses Steckzaunsystem günstig kaufen kann?

Thermo Aspe Steckzaunlamelle
  

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Koiteich2013 (22. März 2016)

ist wohl eine Eigenkonstruktion des Verkäufers


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2016)

Hallo Heiko,
Versuch doch mal das Teil für 219,00€ selbst zu bauen. Sprich alle Einzelteile selbst zusammenzustellen, dann wirst du sehen das wird nicht gehen.
Entweder willst du was fertiges oder du lebst mit was billigem und baust bald neu


----------



## Nori (24. März 2016)

Wenn man auf die HP von Vogt schaut, da kostet das Teil Liste 299,- € - insofern gehen die 219,- € in Ordnung.
Kannst ja mal ein bisschen im I-Net suchen - das Teil heißt "Norderney" und wird von verschiedenen Zaunbaufirmen angeboten.
Ansonsten mal bei www.holzland-vogt.de nach einem Vertrieb in deiner Nähe nachfragen.

Gruß Nori


----------

